

Show HN: Testimonial Board - Generate more sales - Ramario
http://testimonialboard.com

======
rex_gsd
The screenshot is nice, but do you have a live demo of some business's
testimonials, even if they're fake? I'd like to see how it sort of works and
what my customers would be seeing before I create an account.

~~~
Ramario
Hi Rex, I am currently working on a live demo. But, how it basically works is
your company has a subdomain e.g yourcompany.testimonialboard.com - this is
where all your testimonials will be displayed like in the screenshot.

To get your customers to share a testimonial on your Testimonial Board you
would need to redirect them to yourcompany.testimonialboard.com/new, then they
will be able to share a testimonial about there experience with your product.
You would have full control and can delete any unfair reviews.

